# 96 Euro für 125 sms monatlich!



## Marc294 (27 April 2006)

Habe eine Rechnung per email bekommen, die an einen anderen addresiert ist und die verlangen jetzt 96 Euro. Habe mich so nett wie ich bin telefonisch bei denen gemeldet und die haben gemeint ich soll Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten,wegen Datenmissbrauch. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2006)

*AW: 96 Euro für 125 sms monatlich!*

Lesen, viiiiel lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38459
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: 96 Euro für 125 sms monatlich!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,hilft mir aber nicht wirklich, weil die haben eh nur meine email adresse. Und ich frag mich warum ich eine anzeige machen soll, die wollen doch was von mir.


----------



## rolf76 (27 April 2006)

*AW: 96 Euro für 125 sms monatlich!*

Wie seid Ihr denn verblieben: Du sollst Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten und trotzdem die Rechnung bezahlen???


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2006)

*AW: 96 Euro für 125 sms monatlich!*

96 €? Welcher Anbieter will den Betrag?

Eine Anzeige obliegt generell demjenigen, der da anscheinend um seinen Gewinn gebracht worden ist - nicht Dir, Marc294.
Die Anbieter meinen nur immer, dass andere den Weg zu den Behörden beschreiten sollten, weil sie das ohnehin nicht für nötig halten. Das Ganze hat System, denn nicht wenige sehen sich mit dem Hinweis auf die Anzeigenerstattung nämlich unter Druck gesetzt und bezahlen lieber, da sie an sich selbst zweifeln oder sonst keinen Ärger haben wollen.


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2006)

*AW: 96 Euro für 125 sms monatlich!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> 96 €? Welcher Anbieter will den Betrag?


Kann es sein, dass es sich hierbei um das Problem > HIER < dreht? Spacesms.ch - ein angebliches Schweizer Projekt, näheres dazu auch > HIER <.

Aus wlchem Land kommst Du? Falls nicht aus der Schweiz, dann vergiss den Käse!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: 96 Euro für 125 sms monatlich!*

ich habe auch so eine nachricht bekommen das ich 96 euro bezahlen soll!
wie habt ihr euch verhalten habt ihr bezahlt oder habt ihr mit rechtlichen mitteln gedroht??

_Thread schon vorhanden. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957 
Daher geschlossen. MOD/BR_


----------

